# What other fish can live with my Betta♥



## Umran

I have a betta fish in a half a gallon bowl and it has a tunnel thing in it and some decorations and I was wondering what other common fish can go in there... for example guppies or goldfish. I'm going to the pet store today and they have a lot of exotic fish and they're soo pretty. So I'm just gonna get one more fish, about the size of the betta, but my betta can get along with it and not kill it :shock: so any ideas of fish? Thanks!


----------



## Shimizoki

From what I know of goldfish they need a much larger tank than whatever you have to be happy... also they are a bit colder of water and have diseases so they aren't recommended. (That's just stuff I have read here)

Most of the other fish people have mentioned keeping prefer to be in groups, so you may not have much luck with them.


Also, a half gallon tank isnt even large enough for a betta, let alone a tank mate. You should upsize your tank before thinking about another fish.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Welcome to the forum....

In a half gallon tank....I would not recommend adding any other fish....the smallest size tank that you can safely add some-allbeit limited- species of fish along with the Betta is 10gal

When you stock a tank it is important that you meet the needs of all the fish and other livestock....based on adult size of the fish, territory needs, swimming needs, chemistry and temp needs...etc.......

The half gallon for the Betta is barely large enough for it alone....be sure and make the proper water changes of 2-50% and 1-100% a week to maintain water quality to prevent health problems.....sadly it is too small to safely add a heater but you still need to monitor the water temp to maintain it in the 76-80F range.....

Good luck and love to see some pics.....


----------



## bettafish15

A half gallon tank is too small for a betta, let alone anything else. Please upgrade him to at least a gallon! The bigger the better, because bettas need heaters to keep the water at 77-82F. They are tropical fish. If you were to get a 10g you could get some fish tankmates, but no smaller. If you got him a 5g you could get some shrimp or snails to go in with him. But again, please upgrade, and until you do, you need to do 100% DAILY water changes to keep him healthy, bad water quality means a dead fish. :/


----------



## Shimizoki

Oh yea, I guess I should welcome you to the forums aswell... Hiya!


----------



## Umran

How big should the tank be to have 2 fish in there?


----------



## Shimizoki

OFL recommended a 10gal, however with a betta and some small fish you MIGHT be able to get away with a hair less.


----------



## MaggieLynn

In a 5 gal you could possibly do a cory cat or two. Im not sure just the betta and another fish is good, usually you go with schooling fish. but im new to the whole tank mates


----------



## bettafish15

Umran said:


> How big should the tank be to have 2 fish in there?


Two fish? 10g. Most fish are schooling fish, so need to be in groups of 4+ which requires a 10g. Bettas arent schooling fish, so of course you cant put them together, just in case you were wondering


----------



## Shimizoki

I believe as bettafish said cory cats need 4+, however I have heard you can do 3+. I'm sure it matters based off the type of fish.


----------



## Umran

I read online you could have a max. of 8 fish in a ten gallon. So if bettas arent schooling fish(of course males would kill each other, and mines a male I believe), could I just get a bunch of like mini common fish (like 5) and put them in a ten gallon tank? And put my betta in there also?


----------



## Shimizoki

That was my thought... maybe if you got a half dozen neon tetras you could get away with it. But I am not knowledgeable enough to know for sure.


----------



## Umran

Ok I'll get some neon tetras if they have any, i think they do. Alright well I have to head to the pet store, thanks for all the help! I'll see what I can get!


----------



## Shimizoki

wait... you are gunna pick up atleast a 10gal tank right? remember thats 20x the size of what you have. it might be a bit more expensive than you think once you get a filter and heater and all that.


----------



## bettafish15

Yeah, as said, you are going to pick up a 10g to put those fish in, *right*? Also, in the 10g, while the tank cycles, you will need to do about 50% water change a week to prevent the ammonia levels from getting toxic to your fish. It's best to wait a month or so with just the betta in there to cycle it, then add other fish... neon tetras are *especially* sensitive, so if you dont do waterchanges they will die and you'll have wasted your money. Please remember to think things through and not impulse buy while you're in the store...


----------



## Shimizoki

bettafish I think hes gone already... I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## bettafish15

Haha yeah I figured he was, but I posted on the off chance he wasnt


----------



## Umran

Sorry for forgetting to message back. I bought 12 goldfish for 1.50 for my friends first early birthday present. I'm thinking of getting a bigger tank and then I'm gonna get more fish. My friend put all of the goldfish with her betta fish in a 1 gallon tank. I feel bad, but only 2 died so far. Thanks for all the advice.:-D


----------



## bettafish15

11 goldfish in a one gallon tank with a betta? Wow, those fish are so going to die. I feel bad for them :/


----------



## Pitluvs

WHY did you buy your friend 12 goldfish to begin with? Does she have a 1200 gallon pond for them? Seriously, neither of you guys should be owning fish until you learn how to use Google. 

/end rant


----------



## Persica

Oh no.  Poor goldfish. ONE goldfish really needs 30 gallons... They get really big. The reason people don't know that is because the fish never live long enough for them to find out. Gold fish are super messy, and 12 in a one gallon along with a betta will spike ammonia so high you would need to change the water multiple times daily. That is, if the ammount of space wasn't already going to kill them alone..

"Only 2 of them have died." If someone said that about humans, there would be outrage. Every life is a life. 2 to me is the same as all 12. It's still sad.


----------



## roarsirroar

crap...i was going to say something but i changed my mind...how do you delete this post? xD


----------



## Pitluvs

roarsirroar said:


> crap...i was going to say something but i changed my mind...how do you delete this post? xD


You can't and you only have minimal time to edit a post  Blowsssss.


----------



## diablo13

Why would you buy 12 goldfish! Like pitluvs said, you need like a 200 gallon tank, AT THE LEAST! You just death sentences tweleve living creatures!


----------



## fishman12

OP probably isn't coming back... poor fishies.


----------



## Neil D

Your probably right FM12, but here is my two cents anyways:

Like stated before: goldfish cannot live with a betta, because of temp and filtration needs. One fantail goldfish needs 20g+10 for each additional fish. Comets/feeders need 80g each. 12 would need a 1600g POND. For tank mates for a betta, a ten gallon is needed. Neon tetras are known to nip fins, and Cory catfish need a sand/small gravel substrate AND need to be in groups of 4+. 

If you ask me, I would get a 5+ gallon and divide it. And get another betta. 0.5g is WAY to small for a betta. 2.5 is the min. They need heat as well.


----------



## betta dude

try a kori catfish


----------



## fightergirl2710

All I have to say is *head desk* Why?


----------



## fishman12

It's cory, not kori


----------



## Pitluvs

Neil D said:


> If you ask me, I would get a 5+ gallon and divide it. And get another betta. 0.5g is WAY to small for a betta. 2.5 is the min. They need heat as well.


There are many respected members who keep Bettas in 1g and they do great. Please be respectful of those who do so much work to keep their Bettas happy in a smaller tank  Just saying  I have my Hughie in a 0.8g, he's ecstatic in there! He will upgrade eventually, but it's not horrible.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

....WHY did you get goldfish for someone as a present? You really should consider the animals as well.

Don't get anymore please until you do some research AND upgrade to a larger tank if you must have a community tank.


----------



## Neil D

I think the Op got mad and stopped posting..


----------



## fishman12

No I think the OP just doesn't care enough to come back.


----------



## Pitluvs

fishman12 said:


> No I think the OP just doesn't care enough to come back.


^^^ This....


----------



## Neil D

I think she/he didn't get what s/he wanted and never came back-_- but either is possible.


----------



## Braden8558

Hi everyone! This is my first post on Betta fish.com. I have been keeping bettas for a while now and when i was around 10-12 i kept them in small 1 gallon-2 gallon tanks. This year, i have realized there needs and have a 5 gallon with a betta fish and 2 emerald corys, a 6 gallon with a dragonscale betta, and another 5 gallon that will eventually have a betta in it. So i came upon this post and i just wanted to say why on earth would you get goldfish for a 1 gallon tank. I used to be a begginer for fishkeeping but why would you just go out and buy 12 goldfish when people just said that goldfish and betta fish don't mix and that they need a lot of room? Not trying to be snotty just trying to get the point out and i feel bad for that betta and all those goldfish. Lots of people buy goldfish and put them in bowls and they die, because the reality is that the need an airstone/airpump or filter to oxgenate the water, and they also need a very large tank. I've gotten goldfish small feeder goldfish, and kept them in a 1 gallon because i was using them for feeding to my crayfish but to just keep them in there with a betta and little oxygen is basically murder! 

heres my tanks and some examples of what you might want to do....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_IU...xt=C38a91cdUDOEgsToPDskIEZlZ2QKCXP3ay0FtDT0d6


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7Fx-yVYS08&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL



Hope you upgrade and learn a little more about fish so you don't have any deaths and have a succesful fishkeeping hobby


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

*facepalm*


----------



## kfryman

Lol ^^^

I like how braden went against what we said too with the cories lol. I think this thread should be deleted lol.


----------



## Neil D

"There are many respected members who keep Bettas in 1g and they do great. Please be respectful of those who do so much work to keep their Bettas happy in a smaller tank  Just saying  I have my Hughie in a 0.8g, he's ecstatic in there! He will upgrade eventually, but it's not horrible."

I wasn't being disrespectful, its just that 2.5+ g tanks are easier to heat. If you can heat a 1g to 76*F min, then be my guest. ^_^ 

Has Hughie upgraded yet?


----------



## kfryman

If by that you mean me I was saying on the emerald cories not the tank size.


----------



## Jrf456

Pitluvs said:


> There are many respected members who keep Bettas in 1g and they do great. Please be respectful of those who do so much work to keep their Bettas happy in a smaller tank  Just saying  I have my Hughie in a 0.8g, he's ecstatic in there! He will upgrade eventually, but it's not horrible.


Pitluvs.. Thank you so much for this. I get so tired of people telling me my tank is too small. I do two 100% water changes a week and people still complain. :/ 

As for the OP.. WOW. 12 GOLDFISH IN A ONE GALLON BOWL? THAT'S NOT EVEN ENOUGH ROOM TO MOVE. THE BIOLOAD AND LEVEL OF AMMONIA IN THAT BOWL IS PROBABLY SO HIGH THEY CAN'T EVEN BREATHE! You really should be ashamed of yourself. For once, I really do hope you are a troll and made all of this up, because thinking of those poor little helpless fish dying because of you is really sad. Shaking my damn head. /End of rant.


----------



## bettafish15

This thread is sooo old, can it die down now?


----------



## BettaGirl290

Persica said:


> Oh no.  Poor goldfish. ONE goldfish really needs 30 gallons... They get really big. The reason people don't know that is because the fish never live long enough for them to find out. Gold fish are super messy, and 12 in a one gallon along with a betta will spike ammonia so high you would need to change the water multiple times daily. That is, if the ammount of space wasn't already going to kill them alone..
> 
> "Only 2 of them have died." If someone said that about humans, there would be outrage. Every life is a life. 2 to me is the same as all 12. It's still sad.


its 20 gal. for about 3 i believe.


----------



## BettaGirl290

or was it 2?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

It's all about PERSONAL OPINION. Some people think it's OK to keep bettas in a 1g. 
Some people don't!


----------



## Neil D

"Pitluvs.. Thank you so much for this. I get so tired of people telling me my tank is too small. I do two 100% water changes a week and people still complain. :/ "

YOUR TANK IS TOO SMALL!!!!  JK lol

As long as it's heated and water is good! 


And yeah, we should probably let this thread die... RIP


----------



## Sena Hansler

oh my god. another "you're a bad owner" and "blah blah too small blah blah" :| Can a mod close this thread please?? D:


----------



## kfryman

Sena Hansler said:


> oh my god. another "you're a bad owner" and "blah blah too small blah blah" :| Can a mod close this thread please?? D:


I know it is just causing nothing but bad to this forum.


----------



## Jrf456

Who likes pie? I like pie. How about cake? Cherry cake is soooo good. Let's talk about cake until this thread is closed. Lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Jrf456 said:


> Who likes pie? I like pie. How about cake? Cherry cake is soooo good. Let's talk about cake until this thread is closed. Lol.


lol. You're awesome :lol:


----------



## Neil D

> Who likes pie? I like pie. How about cake? Cherry cake is soooo good. Let's talk about cake until this thread is closed. Lol.


Let's talk about guinea pigs EATING cake. Even though they shouldn't...but how adorable would it be if my little piggy (see album) was sitting there eating cake?


----------



## Jrf456

That would be adorable! :3 I'm gonna go look at your album! I would love if they sold little betta foods that are shaped like human foods for holidays and such! Turkey on Thanksgiving and cake on their birthday xD

And thank you Sena! Same to you!


----------



## Neil D

LOL yeah. Or just make a little shape and pour a mix of bloodworms and water into the mold. Then freeze it...


----------



## Jrf456

:O GOOD IDEA. I'd totally do that omg. Too bad you can't give them real food  Rofl.


----------



## Neil D

Check this out: 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=936726#post936726


----------



## Jrf456

Let's finish on that. xD


----------



## Neil D

Good bye annoying thread!


----------



## Pitluvs

Neil D said:


> "There are many respected members who keep Bettas in 1g and they do great. Please be respectful of those who do so much work to keep their Bettas happy in a smaller tank  Just saying  I have my Hughie in a 0.8g, he's ecstatic in there! He will upgrade eventually, but it's not horrible."
> 
> I wasn't being disrespectful, its just that 2.5+ g tanks are easier to heat. If you can heat a 1g to 76*F min, then be my guest. ^_^
> 
> Has Hughie upgraded yet?


Actually, not even a week after this post he was upgraded to a 1.5g, and now shares a 3 way divided 10g tank with Spidey and Ben. I have 3 with 3.3g, 3 with 2.65g, and 4 with 1.5g. All healthy and great. I still have little issue with people using 1g tanks for their Bettas as long as they plan to eventually upgrade. All my fish start out with the 0.8g tank, since most of them come home from the store sick.

Oh! And yeah, my Tetra heaters heat 0.8g tanks fine as long as their the tall ones, but my tanks are always at 78F without heaters anyways. I live with someone who has the thermostat on Bahama all the time.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: my room is a sauna. -dying slowly as my bettas are happy- x.x


----------



## Neil D

LOL the bahama thing made me lol


----------



## fishman12

Please stop posting here. This thread is way too old. Please do not dredge up old threads.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Whoops! sorry i posted b4 i read. It won't happen again.


----------



## dramaqueen

fishman12 said:


> Please stop posting here. This thread is way too old. Please do not dredge up old threads.


Thank you, necro post police:roll:


----------



## fishman12

I've always aspired to be like the one and only, great dramaqueen.

And frankly, I'm tired of seeing this in my user CP.


----------



## dramaqueen

Tired of what in your user cp?


----------



## Neil D

THIS THREAD! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't subscribe to it. lol


----------



## fishman12

Agggggggggggggh!


----------



## kfryman

Sorry had to lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Fishman, would you like some cheese with that wine? lol


----------

